# who was the highlighted hair guy on TTOC stand at DUBS?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

anyone know who he was...just curious... i was gonna talk , but felt like he must get numpties like me going up to him all the time lol


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like it could be damien!...was his qs on the stand?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo wasn't me but might be Damian with the blue (not the best colour :wink: ) qS


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

i dont know who has what car yet mate, not been on here long enuf.

AND i only found out what QS stands for yesterday, LOL!!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

QS = Quality Seconds


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spike said:


> QS = Quality Seconds


And mk2 = imitation TT :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > QS = Quality Seconds
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSam said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


Spike started it not me :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Your both as bad as one another 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Oi!

Two wrongs don't a right, Mr yellow MK1

Anyhow MK1= Prototype for a proper TT :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spike said:


> Oi!
> 
> Two wrongs don't a right, Mr yellow MK1
> 
> Anyhow MK1= Prototype for a proper TT :lol:


Says the A4 coupe driver :wink: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The obvious answer to the OP question is "all of them".


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brittan said:


> The obvious answer to the OP question is "all of them".


Well there was only one on the stand who uses fake tan and hair products isn't there Damien lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > The obvious answer to the OP question is "all of them".
> ...


Thanks Callum.. 

Yes indeed that was me manikm. And it ain't fake dude.. :lol:

You should have come up for a chat bud.

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If he was twerking it was Dammo


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I know but I was scared

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

manikm said:


> I know but I was scared because you had your very tight jeans on and had brought your pet budgie along for company
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jamman said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > I know but I was scared because you had your very tight jeans on and had brought your pet budgie along for company
> ...


Considering the number of times he must get frisked by airport security I'm surprised they haven't found the budgie! Or is it a cockatoo?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

spike said:


> QS = Quality Seconds


You are right!

However quattro is lower case "q" (never upper case "Q") so those of us with the best mk1 TT's drive a qS :wink:

And for Andy, the very best of those owners drive Mauritius Blue ones rather than some dull BBS (bloody boring silver) ones. :lol:


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol jamman how have u done that u spoofer

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > QS = Quality Seconds
> ...


Andy don't you mean mk2 = A4 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

paulc1 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


No I quite like the A4 :wink: :lol:


----------

